# عايز مواصفات خط انتاج زجاجات مياة معدنية ( زجاج وليس بلاستيك ) .. ارجو الاهتمام



## احمد سكولز (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ..
لو سمحتوا عايز اعرف كل شىء عن خطوط انتاج المياة المعدنية من الابار الجوفية والماكينات المستخدمة وقدرتها وانواعها ومواصفاتها عامة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## بهاءالدين (1 مايو 2013)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> لو سمحتوا عايز اعرف كل شىء عن خطوط انتاج المياة المعدنية من الابار الجوفية والماكينات المستخدمة وقدرتها وانواعها ومواصفاتها عامة وشكرا جزيلا



من فضلك اذكر طلبك محدد اكثر


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 مايو 2013)

تحياتى لحضرتك اولا على اهتمامك ..
انا اقوم بعمل دراسة او تصور لمشروع انشاء مصنع للمياة المعدنية عن طريق بئر جوفى وحاليا ارغب فى جمع كافة المعلومات الوافية عن الجزء الميكانيكى الخاص بالمعدات والماكينات ( استخراج المياة وسحبها من البئر ) والمواسير واقطارها المثبت بها فلاتر التنقية وغيرها ان وجد من المعدات المطلوبة .. ارجو ان تكون وضحت الفكرة لك وارجو المساعدة


----------

